# Try to get it done soon, please check out click "like"to support :)



## ismecindy (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello..

I try to get my web site done..still working on it..
please check it out and give me some idea..
Hsin Ying Photography 

Thank you


----------



## cgipson1 (Jun 24, 2013)

Should be in websites... not Photo discussions, if you want website critique.  If you are wanting image C&C, you should post images here... since none of us have time or the inclination to try to C&C more than two or three images at a time.


----------



## ismecindy (Jun 24, 2013)

That link have my photo in there.. just not finish upload all yet..


----------



## AceCo55 (Jun 25, 2013)

On this page:  Hsin Ying Photography
*  there is not enough space for all of the word "Photography" - the "y" is on a separate line (on left hand side) ... actually this is on every page
*  on right hand side - last sentence - I think it should read "She always believe*s* ..."

Pages load quickly. I hope that will also be the case when you have lots of photos
Nav bar seems logical.
Photos are gorgeous, showing wide skill set. I suspect you will grow out of free website hosting quite quickly.
Good luck on your journey.


----------

